# Stereo System in the new 2018 Toyota Camry?



## musicman777

Has anyone else listened to the stereo system in the new Camry?:serious:

http://www.jbl.com/automotive-toyota.html

I think it sounds as good as stereo systems in higher priced Luxury Sedans and the new Camry rides like a Luxury Sedan too!

http://www.businessinsider.com/toyota-camry-review-pictures-2017-8


----------



## musicman777

This is a real shocker! Ed Wallace, Luxury Sedans Reviewer from Dallas-Fort Worth just raved about this same Camry!


----------



## musicman777

How can a 4-cylinder engine do 0 to 60 in just 5.5 seconds?














This reviewer thinks the 2018 Camry 4-cylinder is as powerful as the V-6!


----------



## m3incorp

There are plenty of 4 cylinder motors that can do it......research Porsche, Subaru WRX etc.


----------



## musicman777

Top Speed gave the Camry a overall rating of 9.3/10 !:eeksurprise::eeksurprise::devil:

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/toyota/2018-toyota-camry-ar175089.html


----------



## musicman777

Wow! The new 2018 JBL Stereo System sounds better than a Lexus Mark Levinson stereo system!:devil::eeksurprise:

Look at the feedback at the bottom of this vidio







Here's a 2018 JBL Car Stereo System "Test Gear" Review!


----------



## Blacklightning

musicman777 said:


> Wow! The new 2018 JBL Stereo System sounds better than a Lexus Mark Levinson stereo system!:devil::eeksurprise:
> 
> Look at the feedback at the bottom of this vidio


I love how people are always told what to listen for before the track is played. Then their mind is blown when they hear it... now put in some cheap earbuds and low and behold you can still hear the person taking a breath and the guitar being strung. 

Marketing is great and humans are so stupid.


----------



## musicman777

Poor-Man's Audi A4 ???


----------



## Nobr8ks

No AWD Camry until 2020? That sucks...



Wifes current LR3 (2006) with 153k (She's had 2 others with 200k mi.) miles needs replacing soon. She road with our nephew who has the Camry and she liked it (Rare for her). Vehicles sound system isn't even on my top 5 list of "Should have".


Audi's are junk in my opinion. Same class as anything from Jeep/Chrysler. Some years back Lexus had major transmission failures with their RX models, and I think their cars are ugly.


Currently (Between _trying_ to improving home audio experience without going broke) researching/comparing Acura & Subaru lineups.


Uber & public transportation looking more appealing each day.


----------



## musicman777

Nobr8ks said:


> No AWD Camry until 2020? That sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes current LR3 (2006) with 153k (She's had 2 others with 200k mi.) miles needs replacing soon. She road with our nephew who has the Camry and she liked it (Rare for her). Vehicles sound system isn't even on my top 5 list of "Should have".
> 
> 
> Audi's are junk in my opinion. Same class as anything from Jeep/Chrysler. Some years back Lexus had major transmission failures with their RX models, and I think their cars are ugly.
> 
> 
> Currently (Between _trying_ to improving home audio experience without going broke) researching/comparing Acura & Subaru lineups.
> 
> 
> Uber & public transportation looking more appealing each day.


 
I agree they are junk but Audi's are a lot of fun to drive and the 2018 Camry is looking better all the time  now!!:devil: :eeksurprise: 


https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/11/the-audi-a4-versus-the-audi-s5-reviewed-sometimes-less-is-more/


----------



## Jonas2

musicman777 said:


> I agree they are junk but Audi's are a lot of fun to drive and the 2018 Camry is looking better all the time  now!!:devil: :eeksurprise:


Parents have owned 2 Camrys and they have been extremely reliable cars, albeit extremely mundane. New Camry looking not too bad, in an era in which both Toyota and Lexus have been designing some seriously butt-ugly cars.....



Nobr8ks said:


> No AWD Camry until 2020? That sucks...
> 
> Wifes current LR3 (2006) with 153k (She's had 2 others with 200k mi.) miles needs replacing soon. She road with our nephew who has the Camry and she liked it (Rare for her). Vehicles sound system isn't even on my top 5 list of "Should have".
> 
> Audi's are junk in my opinion. Same class as anything from Jeep/Chrysler. Some years back Lexus had major transmission failures with their RX models, and I think their cars are ugly.
> 
> Currently (Between _trying_ to improving home audio experience without going broke) researching/comparing Acura & Subaru lineups.
> 
> Uber & public transportation looking more appealing each day.


Everyone I know that has owned a Subaru has loved it, and when the time came to do so, replaced with another Subaru. Uber, on the other hand, depending on how much you'd need to use it - can actually be more expensive than car ownership, obviously depending on the car! 

While I will disagree that Audis are junk (they are not complete junk) - they definitely have some questionable engineering in many instances, and come nowhere near the reliability of most Japanese brands. Still, I love the Audi spirit, tradition, and legacy..who doesn't love a Group B Quattro and that incredible 5-cylinder? 

Has the Camry seriously never offered an AWD version?


----------



## musicman777

Jonas2 said:


> Parents have owned 2 Camrys and they have been extremely reliable cars, albeit extremely mundane. New Camry looking not too bad, in an era in which both Toyota and Lexus have been designing some seriously butt-ugly cars.....
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone I know that has owned a Subaru has loved it, and when the time came to do so, replaced with another Subaru. Uber, on the other hand, depending on how much you'd need to use it - can actually be more expensive than car ownership, obviously depending on the car!
> 
> While I will disagree that Audis are junk (they are not complete junk) - they definitely have some questionable engineering in many instances, and come nowhere near the reliability of most Japanese brands. Still, I love the Audi spirit, tradition, and legacy..who doesn't love a Group B Quattro and that incredible 5-cylinder?
> 
> Has the Camry seriously never offered an AWD version?


 
I heard a AWD version Camry is coming in 2020.


----------



## musicman777

WOW..the JBL stereo sounds really Good!


----------



## sgophietanar

Sound system really good. But, I am facing a different problem with the car. My car check Engine light is On and I unable to understand the problem. I just order Launch crp123 obd2 scanner https://obd2scanners.org/launch/crp123-review-creader-obd2-scanner-engine-abs-srs-transmission/. I don't know it will work or not but I need to figure out the problem anyhow. It's annoying and I am a new car owner!


----------



## musicman777

WOW!! This is the best review I've seen on the Camry!..:eeksurprise:

This guy is not afraid to speak the truth about this car!


----------



## tatumjon

sgophietanar said:


> Sound system really good. But, I am facing a different problem with the car. My car check Engine light is On and I unable to understand the problem. I just order Launch crp123 obd2 scanner https://obd2scanners.org/launch/crp123-review-creader-obd2-scanner-engine-abs-srs-transmission/. I don't know it will work or not but I need to figure out the problem anyhow. It's annoying and I am a new car owner!



You can also take your car to most any auto parts store and they will read the code for you (or provide you the tool to read it). Once you have the code, it's usually pretty easy to narrow it down to just a couple possible items.


----------



## tatumjon

I'll tell you what car has the best audio system I've ever heard from a manufacturer, the new Volvo with the upgraded B&W system. Holy cow is it good and I used to build IASCA cars back in the day.


----------



## musicman777

Here's how you can remove the stock stereo in the 2018 Camry 





 

More great feedback on the new Camry..."it's [email protected]  GOOD!" :devil: :eeksurprise:


----------



## hybridamplifier

I can't honestly recall ever being impressed with a stock system, not to sound pretentious, but maybe I've not been auditioning the right vehicles. lol 



This thread definitely makes me want to test-drive a new Camry though just to hear the audio system, actually, is it still called a test-drive if you don't leave the dealer's parking lot?


----------



## musicman777

Jonas2 said:


> Parents have owned 2 Camrys and they have been extremely reliable cars, albeit extremely mundane. New Camry looking not too bad, in an era in which both Toyota and Lexus have been designing some seriously butt-ugly cars.....
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone I know that has owned a Subaru has loved it, and when the time came to do so, replaced with another Subaru. Uber, on the other hand, depending on how much you'd need to use it - can actually be more expensive than car ownership, obviously depending on the car!
> 
> While I will disagree that Audis are junk (they are not complete junk) - they definitely have some questionable engineering in many instances, and come nowhere near the reliability of most Japanese brands. Still, I love the Audi spirit, tradition, and legacy..who doesn't love a Group B Quattro and that incredible 5-cylinder?
> 
> Has the Camry seriously never offered an AWD version?


Toyota will add All-Wheel-Drive and TRD to their whole lineup in 2020! 

This will be a real game changer for the Camry! 

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-badges-across-its-whole-lineup-ar183608.html


----------



## Jonas2

musicman777 said:


> Toyota will add All-Wheel-Drive and TRD to their whole lineup in 2020!
> 
> This will be a real game changer for the Camry!
> 
> https://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-n...-badges-across-its-whole-lineup-ar183608.html



Well, better late than never!


----------



## musicman777

The 2020's with AWD will be on the market as soon as July !


----------



## musicman777

JBL Stereo test in a 2019 Camry Hybrid


----------



## musicman777

:eeksurprise: :devil:


----------

